# dry flakey skin



## Dodreamzcometru (Mar 16, 2009)

Bear has really bad dry skin on his back its flaky like dandruff. He is only 5 months old any way to get rid of this ? I have tried fish oil capsules in his food but that isnt helping at all. He is always itching at himself, and he has no fleas as he has been on prevention since I got him. You can feel how coarse his fur is and dry  Any other home remedies ?


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

what are you bathing him in? how often are you bathing him? what food is he on? have you switched foods recently? is his skin cracked and/or bleeding at any sites or just flaky? is there associative hair loss??? lots of questions, huh???? LOL

if he is on a lower quality food, try switching him to a different food, if you have just switched foods, you may need to wait a week or so to see how he is accepting it, dry skin can be caused by an allergy

if you are using human hair shampoo on him, switch to either a sensitive skin, moisturizing dog shampoo or johnson's baby shampoo, if there are spots where he is flaky and has missing hair, have the vet do a skin scrape for demodex

if there are any spots that are cracked open and oozing/bleeding, have the vet check him asap.

for supplements, the missing link and a wild salmon oil or other oil like the omega blend which is omega 3 and omega 6 rich may be beneficial. were you breaking open the capsules? if you weren't, he may not have been digesting any of the oil because the capsules (human variety) can be too thick for a young dog to digest through the capsule.....


----------

